# Happy birthday Havtahava



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Happy birthday Kimberly*

Happy birthday from the Netherlands.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Ans! I just replied in the other topic as well.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw it too late, sorry.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIMBERLY!!!!_arty:arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

arty: Happy Birthday Kimberly! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Kimberly!:clap2::juggle:

:llama: Hope you have a great day!:llama:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! arty:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!arty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kimberly!! Hope you have a very special day  :grouphug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kimberly. Have a great day.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kimberly!!!! have a great one. do something for yourself today!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a wonderful day - enjoy the sun.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kimberly!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope you Hava Happy Birthday!!!!!! Enjoy your special day!!! Hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I missed this yesterday 

Kimberly~ I hope your day was wonderful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kimberly.


----------

